# Been looking around



## Anonymous (Mar 30, 2009)

I have been checking out the sandstone outcrops in the area, figured, hey if there is gold on the beach in Alaska, Cali, Oregon and others why not the sand that drained the ancient glaciers out of Ohio and formed beaches there? I found a place were I have found black sand layers in the sandstone, were the outwash of a river was thousands of years ago. I was at work so I could not get a sample but I will be down that way fishing soon. wish me luck.

.jim


----------



## semi-lucid (Mar 31, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## Anonymous (May 8, 2009)

Well, I got a chunk of the black rock out of the seam. I have looked at it with my new hand held microscope, 30x, it is made of black sand with some quartz sand, highly compressed, I see little gold flecks in there, but they could be pyrite. 

There is quite a few of them mixed in. I am going to grind it up over the weekend and try and seperate or process to extract any values, I do hope that the gold, is gold, looks like a lot of the small stuff I have from panning though.

jim


----------



## Oz (May 9, 2009)

Most gold found in the northeast is glacial deposit, a high iron content band in sandstone would be a likely place to find fine grain gold. Chances of making wages on it are slim to none but awful fun from the hobby standpoint. I have panned the northeast for over 30 years and still enjoy it. There is native gold in the ground in these areas however if you do you homework, even PGMs and silver, but not like out west. It is like fishing catch and release, it is more about the fun and a good excuse to spend time outdoors.


----------



## Anonymous (May 9, 2009)

well,no gold, must have been some other yellow type mineral. I put the sample in HCL to see if the mineral cementing the sand together would dissolve. It did so with vigor, great right, wrongo, bad sulfur smell and the acid turned a deep orange color. All of the iron stuff dissolved, all of the yellow stuff dissolved and all I had left was clear little quartz crystals pieces.

Jim


----------



## Platdigger (May 10, 2009)

If there was any manganese dioxide in your ore, it could have given your hcl enough oxygen to disolve gold.
Or any other oxidizer for that mater.


Could try a sample in sulfuric...
Just be careful of any arsinic.
Randy


----------

